# High Intensity Interval Training



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

All I know is the elliptical is really the god of weight loss machines


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Shyguy- I really like HIIT training. I believe it will get you in great shape and help you lose a lot of weight if you want. Also it seems to help my anxiety better than just long slow exercise. I guess it just burns off more built up tension. Good luck with your workout.


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

HIIT will be your fastest way to burn off calories, always keeps your body guessing
However 12 minutes is not really that much, keep extending your sessions every time, obviously don't make a huge jump


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I also improve of HIIT, the debate is largely centered around EPOC and if HIIT burns more calories (and fat burning) than traditional cardio, but there is no doubt about it that HIIT will get you in great shape, lots of oxygen debt, anerobic conditioning, and much better specific conditioning for most athletic-explosive sports. Potential VO2 max increase as well.

It is funner than traditional cardio as well, which I find kind of mundane.


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

I kinda do it already playing soccer, it's more fun. 3 hours playing soccer scrimmages 3 times a week leaves me dead. I don't do it more because I also want to gain muscle in the gym


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Good job ShyGuy. Keep it up man, and keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think this principle works very well. I've always found my endurance is more quickly built upon through high intensity training rather than long, slow training. In addition, shorter, high intensity workouts are more likely to develop muscle than long, low-intensity workouts. You should increasingly become a calorie burning machine!


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Officiating a hockey game is a pretty comparable interval training session. The only difference is that you don't have a choice in how long you go for. I did my first game in almost 8 months the other night as a linesman, and believe me, I got super pissed off at the team who iced the puck 4 times within 45 seconds of playing time. My quads almost seized up.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

PGVan said:


> Officiating a hockey game is a pretty comparable interval training session. The only difference is that you don't have a choice in how long you go for. I did my first game in almost 8 months the other night as a linesman, and believe me, I got super pissed off at the team who iced the puck 4 times within 45 seconds of playing time. My quads almost seized up.


I'd be concerned that the puck would smash into my face or that I'd be inadvertently checked into the ground. :lol


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Ice..not ground..Ice. :b 

Pucks are a risk, but that's why we pay attention.  That said, us linesmen do take quite a few. We wear protection in our most vulnerable areas. 

Usually, we offer ourselves no excuses for getting in the players' way, but sometimes there is nothing you can do when a couple players lose control of where they are going and take you out. I had that happen in my game Saturday. I was a sitting duck and my only option was to brace for impact and use one of the players to break my fall. I still took a stick to the kidney area in the aftermath, but I didn't feel anything more than a slight scrape....until I got home and my dad says, "where did the blood come from"? I said, "what blood?" I could barely move Sunday morning and it's Tuesday now and I'm still too sore to even get on my bike. It ended up being one hell of a bruise.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow. I used to go to a lot of hockey games at my college, and they were a blast to watch from the safety of the stands. I think I'll remain there. :lol


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Reasons for bumping this back up after a year minus a day...

- I started HIIT on the bike last night. Goddam it makes you sweat balls!
- Might as well continue the hockey officiating stories to start a new season lol...

First two games on the weekend...another close call. Called a play at the blue line and started to move back to my position and out of ****ing NOWHERE, a player is *** over tea kettle coming towards me. His skate booted me in the ribs, went off my visor and both my arms as I went into the natural blocking mode. Somehow I stayed on my feet. :eyes All I did was check for blood and when there was none, it was game on again!

... Then there was a line brawl at the end of the game. If there are any hockey players reading this, show your linesman some respect. If you don't throughout a game and you decide to start a line brawl where a guy twice your size ends up pummeling you with his goalie holding you down, your fight is the last one the linesmen will split up. :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

In regards to my running, I've been doing some higher intensity intervals (or even sprints, which is rare for me) lately.

Yesterday I did longer intervals, but they felt pretty intense. I did 1/2 mile repeats at top speed for the distance. I've noticed doing these really helps me knock time off my 5K time since it gets me used to going faster. Three repeats alone gets me doing about half of a 5K overall at a much faster pace than I'd be able to do if I ran them consecutively (5 min jog between to recover).

I need to do about 6 consecutive 3:15 or faster 1/2 mile splits in order to reach my goal in my next, and final for the year, 5K. That sounded really intimidating a few weeks ago, but doing repeats at 2:50 or faster is making 3:15 sound easier.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think HIIT is one way to burn fat and build muscle if done right. I read somewhere in a mens health magazine doing timed intervals at 95 percent will burn 500 percent more fat than just regular jogging and at the same time build muslce instead of burn muscle. no wonder so many professional athletes in sprinting are very muscular.


----------

